# postfix problem.

## pyxel

hello,

I have a problem with postfix, with other boxs I emerge postfix and it's work, but one of my box don't receive mails. google sais nothing...

here is /var/log/mail.err:

```

Feb 16 19:36:31 localhost postfix/smtpd[16608]: fatal: open lock file pid/inet.s

mtp: cannot create file exclusively: No such file or directory

Feb 16 19:37:32 localhost postfix/smtpd[16757]: fatal: open lock file pid/inet.s

mtp: cannot create file exclusively: No such file or directory

Feb 16 19:38:33 localhost postfix/smtpd[9487]: fatal: open lock file pid/inet.sm

tp: cannot create file exclusively: No such file or directory

Feb 16 19:39:34 localhost postfix/smtpd[2134]: fatal: open lock file pid/inet.sm

tp: cannot create file exclusively: No such file or directory

Feb 16 19:40:35 localhost postfix/smtpd[30356]: fatal: open lock file pid/inet.s

mtp: cannot create file exclusively: No such file or directory

Feb 16 19:41:36 localhost postfix/smtpd[1953]: fatal: open lock file pid/inet.sm

tp: cannot create file exclusively: No such file or directory

Feb 16 19:42:37 localhost postfix/smtpd[13624]: fatal: open lock file pid/inet.s

mtp: cannot create file exclusively: No such file or directory

Feb 16 19:43:38 localhost postfix/smtpd[16589]: fatal: open lock file pid/inet.s

mtp: cannot create file exclusively: No such file or directory

Feb 16 19:44:39 localhost postfix/smtpd[21539]: fatal: open lock file pid/inet.s

mtp: cannot create file exclusively: No such file or directory

Feb 16 19:45:40 localhost postfix/smtpd[29306]: fatal: open lock file pid/inet.s

mtp: cannot create file exclusively: No such file or directory
```

any ideas?

please help me.

----------

## xoomix

Do you have a /var/spool/postfix/pid/inet.smtp file? Is it owned by root:root and chmod'd to 600 ? You can try deleting the file and touching it, then setting permissions and ownership if it is already there, then restarting postfix. Post your results.

----------

## pyxel

hello, thanks for your reply.

I created new file, and changing perms... :

```
darken:~# ls -Fasilh /var/spool/postfix/pid/inet.smtp 

16824954 0 -rw-------  1 root root 0 2006-02-16 20:10 /var/spool/postfix/pid/inet.smtp

```

and restart postfix.

but same error:

```
Feb 16 20:11:05 localhost postfix/smtpd[20820]: fatal: open lock file pid/inet.smtp: cannot create file exclusively: No such file or directory

Feb 16 20:12:06 localhost postfix/smtpd[6631]: fatal: open lock file pid/inet.smtp: cannot create file exclusively: No such file or directory

Feb 16 20:13:07 localhost postfix/smtpd[31417]: fatal: open lock file pid/inet.smtp: cannot create file exclusively: No such file or directory
```

----------

## pyxel

hmm.. i think that I find solution of my problem:

http://www.irbs.net/internet/postfix/0502/0178.html

but I can't reboot this box now, any idea how to fix this error without reboot?

----------

## xoomix

Can you not reboot because of a process that is running, or because of a kernel-level function like networking etc.? I ask because you can always try changing runlevels instead of actually rebooting.

----------

## pyxel

 *kiosk wrote:*   

> Can you not reboot because of a process that is running, or because of a kernel-level function like networking etc.? I ask because you can always try changing runlevels instead of actually rebooting.

 

I can't reboot because of a process.  :Sad: 

but thank you a lot!

----------

